# Spraying aura satin on interior doors



## someresearch (Sep 2, 2008)

I am interested in spraying Aura satin interior on some interior doors and radiator covers. I am a homeowner, but I have high expectations for myself in that I want a paint finish that is nearly as good as the oil enamels of yesterday (very good leveling resulting in minimal brush marks).

Why Aura? Because have have already brushed much of the house trim in aura. Because I have used it before, 

Why spray aura? Because my time is very limited and I will have a window of a week or two block of time to this painting, plus other painting, completed. If I can spray as many doors as I can get setup in my garage at one time, then I will be more likely to get the whole project done.

I know that BM recommends not to thin the product for spraying. I would likely use a little extender depending on the weather.

So, I am looking for some advice on the sufficient grade of sprayer / gun that would be required to produce a high quality finish. Is a Titan XT250 good enough? If not, what do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

